# Replaced iMac HDD and now nothing happens



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so i had earlier posts regarding replacing hte hard drive on my imac intel g5
i got a SATA hdd and opened the comptuer up and replaced everything and it was actually quite easy
but now that i turn the comptuer on the screen just turns on, there is a little light in the screen and thats it.
i cant seem press c for cd orpress option for choosing boot drive 
it feels like the computer is not booting at all now that the internal drive is blank
how can i make it boot form my install cd?
thanks for your time in advanced


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-use-external-hard-drive-for-imac-561378.html
is the link of my former post


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you see the gray apple icon, or is it all gray, or is it just black? Are you sure that everything got plugged back in, or nothing else was bumped or loose while you were in it?


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

It's black. It feels like the video cable isn't plugged in properly but it is. You can definitely tell that the inverter is in and the led works. The chime works. I've tried pmu reset and smc reset. Several instructions to make sure it was done. I tried plugging the old hdd back in and same deal so it's definitely video related. However I am turning the computer on with the LCD half lifted and the bezel off. Is there some kind of device that makes it have to be shut?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not that I know of. But they should be all put together before trying it.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

I tried looking for anything disconnected and I can't see anything. All I xan think of is the video ribbon being broken or the graphics card not being in the motherboard properly. But I can't figure out how it is suppoSed to be seated to begin with


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try having Google help you find some take apart instructions for your Mac model. Most of the ones I've see have good details, and show how to make sure things are correct.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

I took it apart with a google manual. 7 pages of pictures and detailed instructions. I've put back everything I took out which is why I am stumped :s


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I am as well. Did you push the CUDA switch while you were in it?


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

i cant seem to find the CUDA button!
i can barely seem to find any material on the internet about the CUDA on an intel imac
also i cant seem to get that second chime from a pram reset:S


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It sounds like you had more issues then just a hard drive. Might be time to take it in to Apple.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

do the intel based imacs have a pmu reset button?
haha i am unable to find it
it sounds liek it could fix my problem


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Intel Mac have a SMC, and Apple's site has instructions for resetting it. If that doesn't work, I do believe that they still have a CUDA switch. This image is of one in an older Mac, but gives you an idea what to look for. They used to be nice red buttons, but now they are black or gray, and hard to find. You can look near the CPU.


----------

